# Head-crash / Firma zum wiederherstellen



## michaelwengert (18. November 2004)

Gestern ist unsere externe Platte während des Betriebes runtergefallen.
Es sind relativ wichtige Daten drauf.
Kennt jemand ne Firma, die das reparieren kann ?

Michael


----------



## melmager (18. November 2004)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sind relativ wichtige Daten drauf.




Firma Ontrack - ontrack.de

ich wette um ne Tüte Pommes das die Daten dann doch nicht so wichtig sind wenn du die Preise hörst


----------



## mschuetzda (18. November 2004)

Vermutlich ist das eine normale IDE-Platte. Die würde ich erst mal in einen PC einbauen und testen ob sie erkannt und gelesen werden kann. 
Möglichereise hat nur die Elektronik des externen Gehäuses einen Knacks und die Platte ist noch soweit OK, dass ihr eine Datensicherung machen könnt.
Trotzdem; die Moral von der G'schicht : ungesicherte Daten sind "gelöschte" Daten.


----------



## michaelwengert (18. November 2004)

"die Moral von der G'schicht : ungesicherte Daten sind "gelöschte" Daten"
dumm nur das es eine Sicherungsplatte war. Waren halt dummerweise um Platz zu schaffen, manche Daten nur noch da drauf.

Die Elektronik ist es nicht. Man hört deutlich das klacken der Platte. Haben schon die Platte an ein
USB-Adapter angeschlossen. Wird aber leider auch nicht erkannt.

Die Preise hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Hatte es mir fast gedacht.

Mal schauen, wir werden sehen was wir machen.


----------



## worki2k1 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallöchen,

die Firma CNS (arbeite dort als freier Mitarbeiter) bietet seit kurzem unter anderem auch Datenrettung an. Kannst ja mal schauen:

http://www.cns-network.de

Ansprechpartner: Herr Killer (0355 48697-24


----------

